# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Radical changes to my posts, signature without my knowledge

## varunendra

Please don't do that. I was shocked to see that even my signature link was changed without letting me know.

*# ISSUE*

The changes were/are regarding 'wireless_script'; links to my preferred version (which I still prefer very much by the way) replaced with the one in the sticky.

The sticky also links to one of my own posts that I had written for the recommended script (long before the sticky was modified to link to it).

I had later added a link to 'my' version of the script at the bottom of that post, clearly mentioning it was an 'alternative' script. *That line was removed without letting me know.*

Then there is another short post which I had written later and linked to my signature. The purpose of creating that post was that I wanted to provide a quick guide for 'my preferred version' without altering the older post that had been linked to the sticky and had become quite widespread in the forums. I kept maintaining the older post as well to keep it easy and useful, and even the newer short post clearly mentioned and recommended the 'standard' script (pointing to the older post linked in the sticky) in case of possible problems (a blank report sometimes, no harm anywhere).

*This new post, a personal guide, was completely changed without letting me know, let alone asking me first.*

As if that alone was not enough, *my very signature was modified to point to the sticky*! Never thought that after the kind of service I always offered on these forums, someday someone else will not only decide what "I" should recommend, but will even 'force' their recommendation on me (signature, as I understand, is a very personal thing, and reflects personal preference/recommendations).

Never wanted to discuss this in public, but I started that 'fork' of the script only after months of waiting with suggestions and recommendations for the original one with no action or even intention for action seen. I can still produce full record of communications with original authors with dates if needed, but I'm not here to debate or dispute anything. I just have some personal preferences that I have kept in a way that they look 'my personal preferences'. Never intended to overshadow the work of others.

Just for information for those who can understand - the only excuse to 'recommend' the other script (the one in the sticky) was that my version used to produce blank report sometimes - a bug that by the way existed in the 'recommended' script as well the last I checked (try a forward slash (/) in AP name with the previous 'recommended' version, haven't checked the newer one yet). And as soon as I got the time to discover that, I changed that character (to a lesser used one) in my script also.

And here is a report generated by the so called 'newer & better' script - http://pastebin.com/BszQ2vR4# - looks complete? Not to me (talk about complexity and bugs). This report is what made me look back at my post, which is when I noticed these changes.

Anyway, no one is stopping anyone to create new posts if some old ones look outdated or obsolete. Feel free to even copy-paste one of my posts, omitting parts "not liked" by you. Make it sticky or include in one, include in your signatures, do whatever you like, but please don't do things like changing other peoples' signatures to reflect 'your' preferences.

I have edited the older post to restore the link to the 'alternative script' again (at the very bottom - most people won't even see that unless they are of curious type).

Right now I have edited my signature to point the "Wireless Script" link to above older post which at least contains the link to the alternative script (again).

But I can't edit the post that was my 'personal guide' for the alternative script because that thread is now closed and only mods/admins can edit posts in it. As such...

*# REQUEST*

*Please restore that post back to its original form*, so I can link it to my signature again : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...2#post13024222

And next time, if there is a compelling reason to make such crucial changes to my posts/signature, please at least let me know what you are going to do, and why. Maybe I would myself do that for you if time allows. I hope I'm not asking any special favours here, I think this is and should be a general way of doing things in a public forum.

----------


## coffeecat

The Forum Council is discussing this. This thread hasn't been forgotten. Someone will get back to you in due course.

----------


## varunendra

Thank you for the information coffeecat.

I have been advised something about the script by a friend, but don't want to tamper with it while the matter is under discussion. Besides, it was the way of action I was more concerned about, not so much about the script. After all, it is just a tool to help me. I prefer my version only because its report is more suitable to my personal style of troubleshooting - sequence and formatting optimized for that.

I'll wait for the official suggestion/decision, patience is not a problem for me.

Thanks again to all the admins for taking time to look into it.

----------


## howefield

The FC come to the conclusion that the best way to help our forum members would be to support the github account setup mainly for technical reasons, ie, it works. The script that you are promoting is unreliable and unmaintained, as far as we can tell.

You've not posted at all this year in anything other than this thread.

Previously we see 1 post in December 2014, then prior to that it was October 2014. 

We don't have time to chase up people who are no longer active for things they might have posted before. 

Yes, we changed your sig, yes we changed your posts. We would also change your avatar if we decided it was required. As you are well aware, probably more than most as a former member of staff, you agreed that forum staff have the right to remove, edit, move or close any post, topic or thread at any time they see fit following the guidelines outlined in the Code of Conduct. This covers the entire post content, including profile, signature and content.

No - we won't change things back.

----------


## varunendra

Thank you for the kind reply.

I have answers to all the points mentioned, some questions too, but this is probably no more the right place for them. Yeah, time to move on.

----------

